# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Vid on the Lithgow Arms factory

## Dead is better

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqP3jNReCQg

A good mate sent this to me so I thought I'd post it up. Enjoy :Thumbsup:

----------


## clickbang

Cheers

----------

